# Ceviche



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone have a tried and trued recipe?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I do it like homemade salsa just add fish. Tomato’s, onion, peppers, couple jalapeños, garlic, lime. Put everything but the tomatoes in the food processor, once chopped fine, add in the tomatoes and blend stir in the fish (sliced small). Enjoy


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have made it a couple of times with varying degrees of success ranging from sucks to pretty good. Nothing amazing though and I’ve had amazing ceviche In south florida before.
only tips I have from experience. try and cut up all the proteins the same size so the lime juice can do it’s work evenly. Also I found out limes from the grocery store need to sit on the counter a few days till they ripen more. It just tastes better then the hard arse fresh from the grocery store limes. Plus you get more juice this way. And the fresher the seafood the better
i also like some diced up ripe avocado on top 

i loosely followed Rick bayless videos on youtube for the recipes. Damm I want some ceviche. Post some pics if you get a good batch made


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet jack could whip a Michelin star quality fish organ ceviche with natty lite up for you🤣


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I bet jack could whip a Michelin star quality fish organ ceviche with natty lite up for you🤣


More like Michelin tire rubber quality


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think any recipe for ceviche is basically the same ole same ole. you might try putting some mullet gizzards and white roe (kingfish501 likes the sperm sacs) and it may give it a nutty taste.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Idk if it’s me, but the juice of 3 fresh limes and 3 fresh lemons taste way better than the bottled stuff. After the shrimps are cooked, add what you like. My go to is: 

1lb shrimp chopped and marinated in the citrus juice for 12ish hours.
Drain 1/2 juice off the shrimp. 
3 Roma tomatoes chopped
1/2 purple onion diced 
1/2 bell pepper diced 
1 avocado diced 
1 cucumber diced 
1 bunch cilantro diced 
Salt, pepper, garlic powder, Tony’s

Serve on cracker with a side of Sriracha sauce


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

seriously, if you want the best ceviche, it all depends on what the seafood of choice is. i've tried it with shrimp, red fish, oysters, mullet, and king. i think the taste from these oily fish give this recipe a strong fish flavor. but when i tried it with trigger, trumpet fish, or scorpion fish beautiful white, firm flesh), the taste was overwhelmingly good. veggies are all the same. chopped coarse.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

etrade92 said:


> Idk if it’s me, but the juice of 3 fresh limes and 3 fresh lemons taste way better than the bottled stuff. After the shrimps are cooked, add what you like. My go to is:
> 
> 1lb shrimp chopped and marinated in the citrus juice for 12ish hours.
> Drain 1/2 juice off the shrimp.
> ...


That's cheating with shrimp LOL but I bet it's good.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

This stuff is the best. I have neighbors from the Caribbean that think I have a secret recipe. This is it. You can get it at Patties in town.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

This is the only one I make now. Emeril has a few versions out there. This is the best, IMO. 









Emeril's ceviche recipe


Emeril's ceviche recipe




completerecipes.com


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The ceviche I learned to make in Panama ( the country, not the ******* Rivera) was very basic. Any white meat fish or shrimp or spiny lobster crushed dried peppers, onions chopped coarsely and fresh lime juiced and all the pulp and seeds strained out. The acid in the line will "cook" the fish in about 4 hours.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Corpsman said:


> This stuff is the best. I have neighbors from the Caribbean that think I have a secret recipe. This is it. You can get it at Patties in town.
> 
> View attachment 1089710


Damn that’s interesting.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I made some using Steve rinellas meateater cookbook recipe with lionfish and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m gonna try the goya stuff. Great post.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

The best ceviche is always made on the boat.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Catchemall said:


> The best ceviche is always made on the boat.


Absolutely! I go to HEB (a TX grocery store) and buy two avocados, a premade pico de gallo, and a bag of limes. We jig up a legal sized snapper, or when we're at the floaters, will use fresh tuna. I cut the fish into small chunks and put them into a gallon baggie and squeeze the limes in there and let everything site on ice for an hour or so. We then drain the juice and mix everything into a tupperware container and eat on tortilla chips. A VERY refreshing meal when it's hot offshore.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

kingfish501 said:


> The ceviche I learned to make in Panama ( the country, not the ***** Rivera) was very basic. Any white meat fish or shrimp or spiny lobster crushed dried peppers, onions chopped coarsely and fresh lime juiced and all the pulp and seeds strained out. The acid in the line will "cook" the fish in about 4 hours.


Yeahhhh but the limes down there are way more acidic. Best cerviche on the planet is a hole in the wall on the road between Quito and Esmereldes Ecuador. Juts out over a cliff. 

Like everyone has said. white fish or shrimp, cut everything into similar sizes. Use fresh limes


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I agree with most all of the recipes as they are very similar but I like to add Serrano peppers or jalapeños if they out. I feel the heat really adds something and like a spicy salsa the only way to cool down is to eat more of it 😜😉


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

My favorite proteins are fresh YFT/ Swordfish or salmon😊


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Took bits and pieces form different recipes. Turned out amazing. Mahi and skrimp.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That’s money! Well done sir!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I grabbed some skrimps and tripletail. Wife is making some now.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, boy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Need more details on the quesadilla?

tell your wife great job looks very very good!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chopped up the ribs from the other day. Made some guacamole today. I need to cook some more ribs now.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got dibs on the ceviche. Tell wife well done!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Try it with fresh shellcracker. Its amazing. 
Use a little orange and lemon juice too.


----------

